# House full of boys!!



## claireyfairy

Had our 20 week scan today and I am so please baby is all healthy and incredibly wriggly but it looks like I am going to be outnumbered at home. It will be our second boy and our last child so looks like it will be football and computer games all the way. Me and oh are bit disappointed and I am holding back the tears.
I know I will love this baby, what will be will be and my lo will be much closer to a brother than a sister but damn todays hard.


----------



## angela2011

I can understand how you feel. I have a house full of boys as well. I have one daughter but I have 3 boys at home and another boy on the way. I thought we was finished after my third boy but life had different plans and we ended up having a girl and stillborn son and now another boy on the way. The bond between the boys are so strong. Having mostly boys I can say that boys are great but I understand your disappointment:hugs:


----------



## MeAndMyShadow

Hiya hun, I have 2 boys as well, one 22 months and the other almost 3 months and the bond is already AMAZING! I wouldn't trade it for the world. I love a house full of boys, it's wonderful, and really cool to be queen of the household :) x Congrats, believe me, you'll be overjoyed with the 2 boys! xx


----------



## claireyfairy

Thank you so much both if you. It's just so nice to hear from people with positive opinions about having boys!


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

I have 2 boys as well, and finally a little girl on the way! The only thing that kept me from losing my bananas when I found out my second was a boy was the fact that I knew if he was we would try one more time. So I looked forward to being pregnant again, and hopefully getting a girl. 

My boys are best buddies. They have their moments like any siblings regardless of gender. But it's adorable watching them run around slaying zombies, or playing army or whatever they do. I honestly expect her to fit right in, I don't expect her to be sitting in a chair cradling dollies all day. I do see them all playing different things each other like. My oldest is so thrilled to be having a little sister! But he comments on how cute his little brother is, how much he likes/loves him, how everything he does is cute ect. Seeing siblings together melts your heart, regardless of boy or girl. You'll love it! 

Congratulations!


----------



## Mel_jj

I know how you feel.....I too had my 20 week scan yday and found out we are having another boy...we have 2 at home already and I was desperate to have a little girl and have been unable to hold back the tears....this is making me feel so bad as LO one was perfectly healthy and wriggly and I know I will love him but I just can't help my feelings at the moment which makes it worse as I know I shouldn't be feeling this way and should be happy! Its safe to say im feeling rather blue :cry:


----------



## Ava Grace

Hi hun I'm in the same boat as you as well! House full or boys and football. I think it's ok to feel how we are feeling and you know when lo arrives it will be amazing regardless! 
Big hugs and here if you want to talk x


----------



## claireyfairy

Feeling so much better about things a few days on! My sil is ttc at the mo and I am convinced they will have a girl so I am sure I will be able to buy the pretty dresses for her! My little boy is so amazing that I know I am so lucky to be having another. We didn't think we would get to after my op last year and the trouble since so really we have been blessed.
Thanks ladies for all your support xx


----------



## dee11

i know how you feel im due to have my 4th boy in just under 5 weeks and i so hoped for a little girl but just not meant to be xx


----------



## motherofboys

3boys here, would like the next to be a girl as it will probably be out last, but as its already taken 2and a half years and still no baby if it takes much longer I may go for a 5th lol
my boys are all close in age and get on well most of the time. I have to admit even though I would love a girl there is a little part of me that loves people's reactions when they hear I have all boys lol


----------

